# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Mac OS  >  Phone 4:Итоги недели (14.06-20.06)

## SDA

Один день отделяет нас от выхода прошивки 4.0, которую мы сможем, наконец, официально опробовать. И 4 дня остается до выхода iPhone 4, которые продается до неприличия хорошо. Чтобы немного отвлечься, давайте попробуем вспомнить все, что произошло на этой неделе, по крайней мере главные события.

Все было относительно спокойно, когда Apple внезапно закрыла свой онлайн-магазин, а после его открытия мы обнаружили там новенький Mac mini. Их стало меньше, но они стали другими. Мы изучили его “внутренний мир“, а через некоторое время стали известны результаты тестирования производительности новинки.
далее http://www.iphones.ru/iNotes/66736

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

